# Shared network drive permissions.



## tbh4601 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a server running Windows server 2003 with several shared network drives, Everything is working as it should other than I need to limit access for several users on one of the drives. I have changed security settings for that shared drive at the server and it didnt change anything at all, when i attempted to change the permissions for the individual users through the NTFS security settings, it didnt just restrict access to those users. It restricted access to everyone. I am CompTIA A+ certified im just not very experienced with network security overall, if anyone can help me out thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Is this in a Workgroup or Domain network?


----------



## tbh4601 (Dec 15, 2009)

it's a domain network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you configure a File Server in your Windows 2003 server using this guide?
Please skip the printer server guide and proceed with the file server
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/325860. You may do restrictions here.

If you want some advance restrictions you may use GPO (Group Policy Objects). 

Pls. let me know if you need something a little more detail.


----------



## tbh4601 (Dec 15, 2009)

there lies part of the problem, someone else setup everything dealing with the domain, the physical part of the network, etc, etc, and now i have taken over the administration of it, so i have no idea how it was set up the first time and no one else seems to know. going into the sharing and security settings for the drive and setting up deny permissions for a user has no effect at all, they still have access, i cant really use group policies to get this done because there is one user who needs limited access to the shared drive in question. im starting to wonder if it wasnt configured correctly the first time and i need to clear everything out and set it up again. since the permissions are not working.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You've said it....things need to be done the right way and organized and someone prior to you setup up everything. Since you are the new Admin, I would plan straightening things on a weekend or after business hours. If you follow the link that I gave you, you'll be able to do all proper permissions as well needed for the users. It's not that hard to setup the File Server.


----------

